# High heat spraypaint



## arkashby (Jul 24, 2012)

I,m Moding a new Smoking pro W/ SFB. my old one is rusted out and I saw a utub vid were a guy used high heat spray paint over the powder coat. The power coat on my SFB blistered and I was wondering if that spray paint would "lock" the powder coat from blistering?


----------



## pops6927 (Jul 25, 2012)

Can you post the YouTube video or did you get a brand name of the product?


----------



## rbranstner (Jul 25, 2012)

I don't know if it will keep the power coat from blistering or not as I have never dealt with powder coat but the high temp spray paint that I buy for my grill's and smokers works awesome.


----------



## arkashby (Jul 25, 2012)

This is the Utube vid   The guy used Rust-0leum High Heat.


----------



## s2k9k (Jul 25, 2012)

Why is the powdercoat blistering? Is it from extreme heat? Is it from rust under it? Blistering would be it is losing it's bond with the metal, putting paint over top of it won't stop it from losing that bond. You could sand/grind all areas that are blistering back to where there is still a good bond and then paint it and it will at least look a lot better.

Do you have any pics of the SFB and the blistering area?


----------



## arkashby (Jul 25, 2012)

LOL, I,v sanded and sprayed my current smoker (SFB mainly ). It was blistered when I bought it but I think the heat did most of the rest. Sorry no Pict's from before I spry painted over the spots.


----------



## arkashby (Jul 29, 2012)

Well, Spray paint is now a moot point.found a shop in town that will sand blast and Paint my pit Fire-engine Red!


----------



## arkashby (Jul 31, 2012)

[email protected] I call the paint shp today and they quoted $80.00 per hr. Not paying the same price I paied for the SFB!


----------



## arkashby (Aug 10, 2012)

Went with high heat spray paint. I think it turned out ok.













100_1692.JPG



__ arkashby
__ Aug 10, 2012


----------

